# Blowgunning is better in an urban environment ?



## zippo

A lot of guys in this forum are from cities and urban environments, some of these members hunt with slingshots. Hunting with slingshots can be dangerous in an urban environment, breaking things, hitting humans.. And if some damage happens do someones window or property then the first guy to be blamed is the slingshot nut. So why not use a blowgun ? If this were to be a "blowgun vs slingshot for hunting" thread the answer will be obvious, slingshots are better hunting tools, but im talking about urban hunting (and shooting in general), Isn't blowgun *is *better for that situation ?

Lets talk and argue about this until something better comes up 

I got into blowgunning a year ago and i harvested game with it, only pigeons and mice.


----------



## treefork

This is better than a blowgun or slingshot . No danger to neighbors or property.

View attachment 75818


----------



## ghost0311/8541

treefork said:


> This is better than a blowgun or slingshot . No danger to neighbors or property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download (4).jpg


you would be suprised what you can take with the big rat traps.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

hard to pocket a blow gun but i live in a place where you can walk down the street with a gun and no one freaks out its really nice and a sling shot is easy to hide not that you have to.


----------



## Charles

Blowguns are illegal in Canada, as in many other places ... a ticket for a quick trip to the crowbar hotel.

From Wikipedia:

"A law was passed in Guatemala in the 1930s outlawing the use of the blowgun in an effort to protect small game. It was difficult to enforce in rural areas, but was one of the reasons for the decline of blowgun use in Guatemala.

In the United Kingdom under the UK 1988 Criminal Justice Act, and in Australia, the blowgun is categorized as an offensive weapon, and as such it is illegal to manufacture, sell or hire or offer for sale or hire, expose or have in one's possession for the purpose of sale or hire, or lend or give to any other person. Antique blowguns are, however, exempt.

In Canada, the blowgun is classified as a prohibited weapon and is defined as any device that "being a tube or pipe designed for the purpose of shooting arrows or darts by the breath". Any imported blowgun must be deactivated by either drilling a hole or by blocking it.

In the US State of California, blowguns are illegal. They are also illegal in Massachusetts, the District of Columbia, but are legal elsewhere. There is currently no age requirement for using a blowgun."

At least in Canada, no such legal restrictions apply to slingshots.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

While it is possible to take small game with a blowgun, it is very important to understand how they kill ... mostly by bleeding the animal. So they do not in general kill quickly, and the game has a good chance of escaping. The lethality of blowguns is often very over rated.

http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2004379860_pigeons29m.html









































Images like these make the public very wary of anyone walking around in an urban environment with a blowgun.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Charles

They say a picture speaks a thousand words . Those say it all about the improper usage and understanding of trauma as related to hunting. Bow, slingshot or blowgun . One needs to know what they're doing and use common sense.


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> Charles
> 
> They say a picture speaks a thousand words . Those say it all about the improper usage and understanding of trauma as related to hunting. Bow, slingshot or blowgun . One needs to know what they're doing and use common sense.


Amen to that, TF.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541

The sea gull has a cross bow bolt in his head as for hunting darts the true hunting dart that has no poison on the tip has a small broad head on it I use excto knife blades for mine with the cold steel blow guns the 40 cal stuff are only good for target practice.


----------



## D.Nelson

Man those pictures are so horrible. Why would you even attempt a shot with that small bore nonsense. :angry:


----------



## zippo

.625 is absulotley lethal on pigeons, and the most hunted animals with a blowgun are rabbits, it may work by bleeding sometimes but a shot to the vitales or the head is what most people take, and with a .625 all of those shots that charles posted would have been a kill shots..


----------



## flipgun

Yeah... BG hunting is pretty much based on fast acting neurotoxins rather impact or penetration.


----------



## SlingshotBill

SlingshotBill said:


> I use both tools and id say i stess less with the blowgun but i am not talking about a crapy kids walmart special. Bigbore 4ft and for birds i only use zytle broadheads very effective


I use both tools and id say i stess less with the blowgun but i am not talking about a crapy kids walmart special. Bigbore 4ft and for birds i only use zytle broadheads very effective no poison needed


----------



## Charles

zippo said:


> .625 is absulotley lethal on pigeons, and the most hunted animals with a blowgun are rabbits, it may work by bleeding sometimes but a shot to the vitales or the head is what most people take, and with a .625 all of those shots that charles posted would have been a kill shots..


This is a prime example of the sort of attitude I was talking about before. The bore size of the blowgun has little to do with it. If you shoot a needle through the animal, it will in general not do enough damage to be quickly lethal. You need to understand how the device kills. You might get lucky and hit the brain ... fair enough, but the bore size of the blowgun is irrelevant. You might get lucky and hit the heart ... that may or may not be quickly lethal. I have shot moose through the heart with 8 mm Mauser, and the thing still got up and tried to run; and I can give you lots of other examples from my own hunting experience. It is widely common knowledge among experienced hunters that a heart shot is seldom instantly fatal.

If you are going to hunt with a blowgun, you need to use sharpened broadhead darts, no matter what the bore size of the blowgun. By and large, death will come by bleeding. A small, round, pointed dart just does not create enough of a wound channel for quick exsanguination. And seldom will a blowgun dart penetrate all the way through to leave a clean wound channel; the dart itself will substantially block the flow of blood. Without a sharp broadhead, you have just made a small hole and put a stopper in it.

Certainly Amazonian native tribes (and others that use blowguns) know about broadheads ... they use them with arrows and spears. But when using a blowgun, they use poisoned darts. Without the poison, the blowgun is just too unreliable.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I used to love taking grackles with my blowgun; not to eat, but to cull. They were a tremendous pest. I was a pretty good, consistent shot, but on occasion one would land off mark, & the poor thing would fly away with it..

Also, I used a dart from Cold Steel which they no longer produce (the razor broadhead), that seemed to be the only one that was a guaranteed killer. The shots pictured above all feature darts that conclude in a fine point; it's easy to be off the vitals & cause needless suffering with those, especially since the darts are so thin. All my blowgun sees anymore is occasional target practice.

God, I miss those broadheads...


----------



## zippo

Then i must be quite a good shot... as i only had four pigeons flying on me... and they fell 40~ meters away.. using the mini-broadheads..



Tentacle Toast said:


> I used to love taking grackles with my blowgun; not to eat, but to cull. They were a tremendous pest. I was a pretty good, consistent shot, but on occasion one would land off mark, & the poor thing would fly away with it..
> 
> Also, I used a dart from Cold Steel which they no longer produce (the razor broadhead), that seemed to be the only one that was a guaranteed killer. The shots pictured above all feature darts that conclude in a fine point; it's easy to be off the vitals & cause needless suffering with those, especially since the darts are so thin. All my blowgun sees anymore is occasional target practice.
> 
> God, I miss those broadheads...


 i got about 50+ of these razor darts, i got some just when they discontinued them.. im saving them for a rabbit hunt, or to put some poison and try something bigger..


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You're lucky you've still got some of those; I keep thinking I'm going to scour the web for folks like yourself that still have stores, but then never do.

I don't get poisoning, though...aren't you one of the big proponents for eating your kills?
What would you use?


----------



## zippo

Tentacle Toast said:


> You're lucky you've still got some of those; I keep thinking I'm going to scour the web for folks like yourself that still have stores, but then never do.
> 
> I don't get poisoning, though...aren't you one of the big proponents for eating your kills?
> What would you use?


I still eat them, its just that i have to boil them first to disable the venom so i only used the meat for stew, i used a couple of times palestinian viper venom (more lethal then a rattlesnake) on the mini broadhead darts.. the poison is so powerful the they will have nerv twiches for a very long time after the death. I didnt get a snake for about 7 months so i didnt get the chance to use it on the razors.. i saw some videos a while ago, of the relentless pursuit team getting a buck with a black mamba venom.. I am still looking for a source for a black mamba venom.. I got some family in south africa, they might be able to get me some but when i was there, i looked around and the guys that make anti venom are not thrilled to give me the venom they milk off the snake.. it would be awesome to take something big like a boar or a deer with a blowgun..


----------



## zippo

zippo said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky you've still got some of those; I keep thinking I'm going to scour the web for folks like yourself that still have stores, but then never do.
> 
> I don't get poisoning, though...aren't you one of the big proponents for eating your kills?
> What would you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I still eat them, its just that i have to boil them first to disable the venom so i only used the meat for stew, i used a couple of times palestinian viper venom (more lethal then a rattlesnake) on the mini broadhead darts.. the poison is so powerful the they will have nerv twiches for a very long time after the death. I didnt get a snake for about 7 months so i didnt get the chance to use it on the razors.. i saw some videos a while ago, of the relentless pursuit team getting a buck with a black mamba venom.. I am still looking for a source for a black mamba venom.. I got some family in south africa, they might be able to get me some but when i was there, i looked around and the guys that make anti venom are not thrilled to give me the venom they milk off the snake.. it would be awesome to take something big like a boar or a deer with a blowgun..
Click to expand...

BTW I am terrified of snakes when i was 14 a viper bit me repeatedly..These days i wont jump in the air or scream but i might shoot it several times with a 10mm auto. a palestinian viper looks so evil.. and its so deadly..i once fished one in the sea of galilee.. i shot it with my single shot 12g - but i also shot off the end of my rod... i look for them in the summer time.. my dad used to give them to guys that make antivenom but i just find them and kill them, i more afraid that they will bite someone that is not prepared to deal with that situation then getting bit myself..


----------



## zippo

zippo said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky you've still got some of those; I keep thinking I'm going to scour the web for folks like yourself that still have stores, but then never do.
> 
> I don't get poisoning, though...aren't you one of the big proponents for eating your kills?
> What would you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I still eat them, its just that i have to boil them first to disable the venom so i only used the meat for stew, i used a couple of times palestinian viper venom (more lethal then a rattlesnake) on the mini broadhead darts.. the poison is so powerful the they will have nerv twiches for a very long time after the death. I didnt get a snake for about 7 months so i didnt get the chance to use it on the razors.. i saw some videos a while ago, of the relentless pursuit team getting a buck with a black mamba venom.. I am still looking for a source for a black mamba venom.. I got some family in south africa, they might be able to get me some but when i was there, i looked around and the guys that make anti venom are not thrilled to give me the venom they milk off the snake.. it would be awesome to take something big like a boar or a deer with a blowgun..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW I am terrified of snakes when i was 14 a viper bit me repeatedly..These days i wont jump in the air or scream but i might shoot it several times with a 10mm auto. a palestinian viper looks so evil.. and its so deadly..i once fished one in the sea of galilee.. i shot it with my single shot 12g - *but i also shot off the end of my rod*... i look for them in the summer time.. my dad used to give them to guys that make antivenom but i just find them and kill them, i more afraid that they will bite someone that is not prepared to deal with that situation then getting bit myself..
Click to expand...

ITS A FISHING ROD THAT IM TALKING ABOUT, NOT THE OTHER ROD :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Charles

I have never understood this reliance on commercial blowgun darts. They are very easy to make from readily available material.









Go to the store and pick up a pack of replacement blades for a snap-off box cutter, a package of bamboo skewers, and a bit of duct tape. Use a couple of pairs of pliers to break the segments off of the blades. Rinse them in alcohol to remove all oil. Use a dremel tool to slit the pointed end of the skewers, and glue a blade section into the slit of each skewer ... Weldbond works well, but so will lots of other glues. Make cones for the tail of the darts from duct tape. If you do not know how to do that, then check out the Backyardbowyer on Youtube.

These darts fly straight, and cut like crazy. They have enough mass to give very good penetration, but not so much that the trajectory is too much of an arc. They will perform on game MUCH better than a pointed needle shaped dart.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Charles said:


> I have never understood this reliance on commercial blowgun darts. They are very easy to make from readily available material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlowgunBroadheads.jpgGo to the store and pick up a pack of replacement blades for a snap-off box cutter, a package of bamboo skewers, and a bit of duct tape. Use a couple of pairs of pliers to break the segments off of the blades. Rinse them in alcohol to remove all oil. Use a dremel tool to slit the pointed end of the skewers, and glue a blade section into the slit of each skewer ... Weldbond works well, but so will lots of other glues. Make cones for the tail of the darts from duct tape. If you do not know how to do that, then check out the Backyardbowyer on Youtube.These darts fly straight, and cut like crazy. They have enough mass to give very good penetration, but not so much that the trajectory is too much of an arc. They will perform on game MUCH better than a pointed needle shaped dart.Cheers ..... Charles


 amen


----------



## DarrinGlennCook

Long Time since I've used a Blow Gun.....so this is very Interesting...


----------



## Nicholson

I tried a blowgun, I'm not a very good shot. I'd probably use lead(less richochet) and try get a good angle


----------



## SlingshotBill

I think its neat to know how to make em but for the price and power you cant beat the zytel.


----------



## Volp

treefork said:


> Charles
> 
> They say a picture speaks a thousand words . Those say it all about the improper usage and understanding of trauma as related to hunting. Bow, slingshot or blowgun . One needs to know what they're doing and use common sense.





Charles said:


> While it is possible to take small game with a blowgun, it is very important to understand how they kill ... mostly by bleeding the animal. So they do not in general kill quickly, and the game has a good chance of escaping. The lethality of blowguns is often very over rated.
> 
> http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2004379860_pigeons29m.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PigeonDartHead.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BirdDartHead.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeagullDartHead.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckDartHead.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GooseDart.png
> 
> Images like these make the public very wary of anyone walking around in an urban environment with a blowgun.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Holy words!!

Volp


----------

